# Fragen&Empfehlungen



## Kevaldo (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich habe den Phenom II X4 945 und habe den AMD Boxed Kühler. Ich habe nicht vor ihn zu übertakten ( 4x 3GHz reicht ja wohl oder ? ich spiele kein Crysis etc. ) und reicht der aus ? Weil ich will nicht das er zu heiß wird und kaputt geht oder so ^^. Wie lange kann denn ein Prozessor mit AMD Boxed Kühler aushalten bzw. leben ? Naja ich mein einfach so geht er ja nicht kaputt  und wollte fragen ob ich mir doch einen extra kaufen sollte ?
Achja habe als Gehäuse das Xigmatek Asgard und da ist nur ganz vorne ein Lüfter und hinten kann man noch einen befestigen ( laut Anleitung 82,90 und 120m ) und ich glaube da würde ich noch einen befestigen. Nur ich weiß nicht welchen und er soll nicht über 10 Euro kosten. Achja er soll auch leise sein 
Beleuchtung wäre schön muss aber nicht^^

Wollte fragen ob die gut sind:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kevaldo


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2010)

Mit einem Boxed lebt der CPU solange bis sie kaput geht.
Mindestens 10 Jahre was spielt das für eine Rolle ?


----------



## Kevaldo (28. Mai 2010)

Weil ich habe bis jetzt nur schlechts über Boxed Kühler gelesen^^. Sind die wirklich so laut ? ( Mein PC ist noch nicht fertig bzw. die Teile kommen noch )


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2010)

Ja sind sie 50db und mehr.
Würde mir den Noiseblocker holen den habe ich auch


----------



## Kevaldo (28. Mai 2010)

50db ? Oha okay... Welchen CPU Kühler würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ? Sollte auch billig sein und wie ist der hier :
Arctic Freezer 64 Pro PWM S754,939,AM2,AM2+,AM3 - Computer Shop - Hardware,
oder den:
Xigmatek HDT-S963 AM2,S754,S939,S775,1156 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Habe aber vieles gute über den 64 Pro gehört^^


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2010)

Den Freezer Pro habe ich für mein Core2Dou @ 3,2 ghz 
In games höchstens 48 C


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich sag es mal so jeder Kühler für 15€ ist besser und leiser als der Boxed da hast du die freie Auswahl da du ja nicht übertakten willst brauchst du auch keine Hockleistungkühler!!


----------



## meratheus (28. Mai 2010)

Leise und ohne Beleuchtung? Gute Performance für wenig Geld? Meine Empfehlung Slip Stream 800 von Scythe. Ein Lüfter vorne, der kühle Luft zuführt und ein Lüfter hinten, der die erwärmte Lüft abführt sind vollkommen ausreichend. Die zugeführte kühle Luft würde ich noch vorher filtern.

Performance vom Boxed Kühler ist ausreichend, jedoch wird er recht schnell laut. Und diesen Lüfter wirst du hören. Ein Mugen 2 von Scythe ist zwar rießig und für den einen oder anderen in deinem Fall übertrieben, jedoch kühlt dieser super, ist mit einem Slip Stream 800 nicht hörbar und eine günstige Lösung.

Wie lange eine CPU@stock hält? Mein Intel P4 3.2 Ghz, gekauft 2003 läuft heute immer noch bei Vattern. Wurde nie übertaktet und hat immer noch den Boxed Kühler auf dem Rücken. Solange der Kühler regelmäßig gereingt wird und die CPU immer schön kühl bleibt.

Mein Toledo 4800 gekauft 2005 oder 2006 (bin nicht mehr sicher) hat sein ertes Motherboard schon überlebt. Das 8AN-Sli Deluxe von Asus hatte vorriges Jahr den Geist aufgegeben, die CPU läuft heute ebenfalls noch bei Vattern.

Ich denke/vermute das die CPU in der Regel länger lebt, als das dazugehörige Motherboard mit dem entsprechenden Socket. Der Support für Motherboard / CPU Kombo wird bestimmt ebenfalls eher eingestellt werden.


----------



## Kevaldo (28. Mai 2010)

Bei mein Gehäuse war vorne schon ein Lüfter drin dann mache ich wohl hinten den Slip Stream 800 und wenn der Boxed Kühler nicht so laut ist behalte ich den^^ Sonst kaufe ich mir den 64 Pro.


----------



## meratheus (28. Mai 2010)

Ich würde den Frontlüfter gegen einen Slip Stream 800 austauschen. Die 5 Euro sind es wert und du wirst von der Leistung, der Lautstärke und dem Preis begeistert sein. Laut Bewertung einiger Besitzer soll der einzigste Nachteil der Frontlüfter von deinem Gehäuse sein.

Wer die Wahl hat, hat ... 

Wenn nicht würde ich den lauten Lüfter hinten verbauen und den Slip Stream vorne.


----------



## Kevaldo (28. Mai 2010)

Mit den Lüfter habe ich auch schon gelesen das er laut sien soll habe es aber noch nicht getestet! Ich kann aber auch vorne und hinten einen reinmachen oder ?


----------



## meratheus (28. Mai 2010)

Natürlich. Würde die Lüfter über die CHA_FAN Connectors von deinem Motherboard versorgen. Gutes Kabelmanagment und eine Lüftersteuerung vom BIOS regelt die Lüfter dann noch runter. Was für ein Motherboard benutzt du?


----------



## Kevaldo (28. Mai 2010)

Von Asrock: A770DE+


----------



## meratheus (28. Mai 2010)

Ok. Laut dem Manual hast du nur einen CHA_FAN1 Connector und zum Glück einen PWR_FAN1 Connector. Lüftersteuerung über das BIOS ist für CHA_FAN nicht vorhanden. Ist aber auch nicht schlecht.

Schließe den hinteren Lüfter am PWR_FAN1 Connector an und den vorderen Lüfter am CHA_FAN1 Connector. Die Lüfter werden konstant mit 12 Volt versorgt, also 800 rpm bei dem Slip Stream. Somit kannst die Lüfterkabel schön verlegen und mußt nicht zusätzlich vom Netzteil ein Kabel abführen.

Dein System wird schön kühl sein und von den Lüftern wirst du nix merken. 

Sehe noch einmal in deinem Manual nach. Page 10, Motherboard-Layout und Page 55, Hardware Health Event Monitoring Screen.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln und ein Feedback über Kühleistung und Lautstärke wäre toll.


----------



## SiQ (28. Mai 2010)

Der Boxed ist wirklich laut! Sehr laut! Aber die für 15€ sind meist auch nicht leise. Aber immerhin leiser als der Boxed.
Zu dem Lüfter: Ich habe in meinem V-Thread noch einen Sharkoon Silet Eagle 800 PCGH Edition.Wirklich leise! Und einen LianLi. Der ist auch sehr leise. Beide 120mm, aber nicht beleuchtet. Wenn du den hinten reinmachst sieht man aber sowieso nichts  von ihm  Schau einfach mal vorbei:  ->Klick<-
Beim Preis lässt sich reden, wenn du nicht mehr als 10 ausgeben willst.
Bin jetzt aber ne Woche im Urlaub. Aber schreib einfach rein wenn du ihn reservieren willst und den Preis. Werde dann schauen.

MfG TwoSnake


----------



## Kevaldo (28. Mai 2010)

Ich habe kein Zugriff auf die Seite ( Link )


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst 100 Posts und musst 60 Tage angemeldet sein


----------



## FreshStyleZ (28. Mai 2010)

als ich meinen boxedkühler noch hatte, hab ich nie was von ihm gehört 
in prime95 vielleicht etwas hörbar. scheinbar habt ihr vergessen, dass der 945 eine tdp von nur 95 w hat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Mai 2010)

Dann bist du entweder Taub oder du hast ein gedämmtes Gehäuse!!! Sorry wollte dich net beleidigen, aber selbst bei 95 Watt sind die Dinger scheiss laut, das merkst du erst wenn du einen besseren Kühler einbaust, weil du da dann einen Vergleich hast.


----------



## Kevaldo (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe ja ein PWR Stecker und ein CHA_FAN. Ein Stecker ist für den Netzteillüfter und der andere für den vorderen. Also kanne ich keinen neuen kaufen und reinbauen oder ?


----------



## meratheus (30. Mai 2010)

Doch kannst du. Der PWR_FAN Connector kann für einen Lüfter im Netzteil benutzt werden. Es gibt ebenso Netzteile wo solch ein Kabel mit Stecker am Netzteil vorhanden ist. Dieser dient dazu, um dem BIOS die Drehzahl zu senden, damit man im BIOS den Wert auslesen kann. Ist aber nicht notwendig, denn das Netzteil versorgt seinen Lüfter schon mit Spannung. Du kannst diesen PWR_FAN Connector also ganz unbesorgt für den hinteren Gehäuselüfter verwenden. Ich benutze die Variante ebenfalls am Computer meiner Frau.


----------



## Kevaldo (30. Mai 2010)

Also muss ich mit den Lüfter von Netzteil nichts machen oder wie verstehe ich das ?


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

Da der Netzteillüfter vom Netzteil selber geregelt wird brauchst du nichts machen. Dafür kannst du einfach einen Lüfter an den PWR Anschluss stecken.

Wie meratheus schon sagte gibt es Netzteile mit so einem 3-pin Anschluss, die die Drehzahlen des Lüfters an Bios schicken.


----------



## Kevaldo (30. Mai 2010)

Ok danke schonmal und hättet ihr Vorschläge was ich für ein CPU-Lüfter kaufen soll ? Möchte wenn es geht wenig Geld ausgeben und er soll leise sein. Habe ein Phenom II X4 945.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (30. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dann bist du entweder Taub oder du hast ein gedämmtes Gehäuse!!! Sorry wollte dich net beleidigen, aber selbst bei 95 Watt sind die Dinger scheiss laut, das merkst du erst wenn du einen besseren Kühler einbaust, weil du da dann einen Vergleich hast.


ich hab einen asgard (bald kommt sowieso ein neues gehäuse, da ich nur wollte, dass die kiste läuft ) Ich hab ihn echt nur etwas gehört. so in etwa so laut, wie das lagerbrummen vom xigmatek f1253. auf einer lan hatte jemand einen 955 mit boxedkühler... ich musste neben ihm sitzen. zum glück hatte ich kopfhörer. so ein düsenjet, ey ^^


----------



## Kevaldo (30. Mai 2010)

Also meinst du das die Frontlüfter vom Asgard nicht so laut sind sondern eher die Boxed Lüfter ?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (30. Mai 2010)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Also meinst du das die Frontlüfter vom Asgard nicht so laut sind sondern eher die Boxed Lüfter ?


kommt drauf an. wenn du einen starken luftzug hörst, ist es der asgard, der so laut ist!


----------



## Kevaldo (30. Mai 2010)

Hättet ihr Vorschläge was ich für ein CPU-Lüfter kaufen soll ? Möchte wenn es geht wenig Geld ausgeben und er soll leise sein. Habe ein Phenom II X4 945. Ich will nicht OC'en ^^


----------



## meratheus (30. Mai 2010)

Da gibt es viele gute für wenig Geld. Hast du die PCGH *Ausgabe 09/2009 Extended*? Da sind auf den Seiten 6-15 im Extendedteil *100 CPU-Kühler inkl. Fazit und Preis (Stand 08/2009) abgebildet*.

Das wäre meine Empfehlung für dich. Etwas vergleichbares zum dem Preis wirst du wohl nicht finden ---> Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Mai 2010)

Unter "Wenig Geld" kann man sich viel vorstellen, wäre gut wenn du vielleicht einen groben Rahmen angibst.

Aber ansonsten kann ich dn Mugen 2 auch empfehlen.


----------



## Kevaldo (31. Mai 2010)

Ja so bis 20 Euro. Weil ich mein neuen PC gekauft habe und sogut wie kein Geld habe  Und da dachte ich an den:
Arctic Freezer 64 Pro PWM S754,939,AM2,AM2+,AM3 - Computer Shop - Hardware,
oder
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tana-3-SCKTN-3000A-S754-939-940-AM2--AM3.html
oder den
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p160592_Xigmatek-HDT-S1283-S775-AM2.html ( Der soll laut Testberichten der beste von den 3 sein )


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

Xigmatek HDT-S1283 S775,AM2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Der ist wohl der beste für deine Ansprüche.

Der Frontlüfter des Asgard ist nur so laut weil er doppelt so viel Luft wie der Scythe Slipstream schaufelt. Kann man unter Windows regeln.


----------



## Kevaldo (31. Mai 2010)

Da steht ja nur AM2 habe aber ein AM2 (+) Board das ist aber nicht schlimm oder ? Habe gelesen das man ihn nur nach oben oder unten montieren kann ? Ich habe oben keine Löcher ( oder wie man es nennen soll ) wo die Luft durch kann. Und nach unten naja ich könnte an der Seite ein Lüfter einbauen ( ich kann an der Seite oben und unten einen Lüfter ) und dann kann ich ja die Luft von unten absaugen oder ist das egal ?


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

754,939,AM2,AM2+,AM3 ... AMx

passt alles 

Also wenn man den nur nach oben oder unten einbauen kann ... hmm das wäre nicht so gut.
Der Arctic Freezer ist auch noch gut.
Aber ich würde lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben:
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (Sockel 775/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000018) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ThermoLab Baram (Sockel 775/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sind alle TOP! Da hast du lang Freude dran.


----------



## Kevaldo (31. Mai 2010)

Hm ok dann würde ich glaube ich den Mugen 2 Rev. B nehmen^^
Bei mindfactory.de steht 26.5 dB das ist nich viel oder ? Will ein leises System


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

Ein geregelter 120mm Lüfter ist immer leise. Wenn du 100% silent willst musst du das ganze System darauf abstimmen: Gehäuselüfter, Graka, Festplatte usw.
Ich würde mir zu den Kühlern Reviews durchlesen und danach entscheiden.


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Mai 2010)

In der Preisklasse gehört der Mugen 2 zu den leisesten Kühlern, mit dem machst du eigentlich nicht viel falsch. Allerdings könnte man Platzprobleme haben, da er nicht in jedes Gehäuse passt und auch manchmal an den Ram anstößt.


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nur mal in ner PCGH gelesen dass ein Mugen auf niedriger Drehzahl viel Leistung verliert.


----------



## Kevaldo (31. Mai 2010)

Naja aber ich will ja auch ein leisen LÜfter also wäre der Freezer 64 Pro auch ok oder ?


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

Der Freezer ist nur leise im Idle wenn der Proz runtergetaktet ist. Wenn der Proz auf voller Leistung fährt wird der Lüfter auch schneller.


----------



## Kevaldo (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich will einen Lüfter der leiser und besser ist als der Boxed Lüfter von AMD ( Phenom II 945 ).


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

Der Freezer 64 ist auf jeden Fall um einiges besser. Wenn du wenig Geld ausgeben willst dann nimm ihn. Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst für mehr Kühlleistung und/oder geringere Lautstärke nimm Baram, Mugen, Groß Glockner usw.


----------



## Chrismettal (31. Mai 2010)

Ich selber habe den hier
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler

hat meine Cpu E6300 auch übertaktet noch unter 35 grad gehalten unter last 
nur is er nich der leiseste, man hört ihn schon, wenn man normal redet übertönt man ihn komplett also nich soo schlimm ^^


----------



## Kevaldo (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habs mir doch anders überlegt 
Ich glaube ich kaufe mir den Mugen 2 Rev. B und dazu noch ein Gehäuselüfter. Ich würde den nehmen 
120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream "Kaze-Jyuni" Lüfter 10,7dB(A) schwarz -
Der reicht doch oder ?


----------



## meratheus (31. Mai 2010)

...lach...

Ich kenne daß, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann 

Also mit der Auswahl machst du nix falsch. Damit bekommst du dein System sehr leise und gut gekühlt. Bei dem CPU-Kühler kannst du sogar deine CPU später noch übertakten, sollte die Leistung nicht mehr ausreichend sein.

Hatte früher einen Mugen auf meinem Toledo 4800 von AMD und dieser war schön kühl und gehört habe ich den Lüfter nicht. Als Lüfter gab es damals schon einen Slip Stream (SY1225SL12M) dazu. Über CPU Q-Fan lieft der natürlich unter Silent (A8N-SLi Deluxe).


----------



## Kevaldo (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe "eigentlich" noch nie übertaktet. Habe einen fertig PC gekauft habe AMD Athlon 4450e. Und die Temperatur ist immer niedriger als 50° meisten so 40-45. Dann habe ich mal per nvidia Systemsteuerung mein Prozessor um 200 MHZ übertaktet. Was dann kam habe ich noch nie erlebt und habe mich voll erschrocken. Der ganze Monitor war schwarz außer oben waren ein paar Streifen und es stank ganz komisch. Nach Neustart ging wieder alles. Ist das normal ?
Achja und wegen Mugen 2 Rev. B bei Alternate steht z.B
Gesamt 					 					100 mm x 158  mm x 130 mm
Welche Zahl ist Höhe,Größe etc. ?


----------



## meratheus (1. Juni 2010)

Naja, mit dem Übertakten solltest du dir noch Zeit lassen. Wenn es später einmal soweit ist, kannst du dich in zahlreichen Foren vorher informieren.

Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen (*BxHxT*): *130x158x100mm* • Lüfter: 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 0-126m³/h, 0-26.5db(A) • Gewicht: 870g • Anschluss: 4-pin PWM • Besonderheiten: 5 Heatpipes

Kühlkörper 100 mm x 158 mm x 105 mm

Kommt ganz darauf an, von wo du ihn betrachtest.


----------



## Kevaldo (1. Juni 2010)

Bei meinen Gehäuse steht:
Breite: 	18.5 cm
Tiefe: 	47.5 cm
Höhe: 	40.8 cm
Dann würde der doch reinpassen oder ?


----------



## Hitman-47 (1. Juni 2010)

Mess am besten nochmal genau nach wieviel Platz du vom Mainboard aus hast, weil das wird glaub ich schon knapp, meines hat ~21cm in der Breite und da ist auch nichtmehr so viel Platz da.


----------



## meratheus (2. Juni 2010)

Das wird verdammt knapp. CPU-Kühler abbauen und messen. Das sollte aber noch gerade so passen. Nicht die Kühlpaste vergessen, bevor du den Kühler wieder installierst.


----------



## meratheus (2. Juni 2010)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Bei meinen Gehäuse steht:
> Breite:     18.5 cm
> Tiefe:     47.5 cm
> Höhe:     40.8 cm
> Dann würde der doch reinpassen oder ?


 
Brauchst den CPU-Kühler nicht deinstallieren. ER PASST!!!

Siehe Link---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/97020-passt-der-mugen-2-das-asgard-2-a.html

Da fragt auch ein User, oder der Mugen II in ein Asgard paßt. Glück gehabt. Steht deiner neuen Kühlung also nix mehr im Weg


----------



## Kevaldo (2. Juni 2010)

Es gibt einmal den
Scythe Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+, 478, 775, 1366, 1156 - Computer Shop -
Scythe Mugen Rev. B S754
und den
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100 
Ist da ein Unterschied ?


----------



## meratheus (3. Juni 2010)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Es gibt einmal den
> Scythe Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+, 478, 775, 1366, 1156 - Computer Shop -
> Scythe Mugen Rev. B S754
> und den
> ...


 
Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, ist der SCMG-2100 die Rev.B, die eine Installation auf einem 1156 Socket ermöglicht.

Für deine CPU reicht der SCMG-2000. ---> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a393888.html 

SCMG-2000
Mugen 2 CPU Kühler: Scythe EU GmbH

SCMG-2100
Mugen 2 Rev. B: Scythe EU GmbH


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2010)

Ich würde aber bei Mindfactory bestellen der würde ja auch gehen oder?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. Juni 2010)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Ich würde aber bei Mindfactory bestellen der würde ja auch gehen oder?


ja, wenn du auf die seite kommst


----------



## meratheus (3. Juni 2010)

Kauf den SCMG-2100. Der ist z.Zt. günstiger.
Wo du die Artikel bestellst mußt du schon selber entscheiden.

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ich war eben bei Mindfactory auf der Seite. Scheint wohl wieder zu funktionieren.


----------



## Kevaldo (3. Juni 2010)

Bei mindfactory kostet der Mugen 1 Cent teurer lol! Naja aber wenn man 0-6 Uhr bestellt ist es versandkostenfrei deswegenn bei Mindfactory^^


----------



## meratheus (4. Juni 2010)

Ab einem gewissen Mindestwert


----------



## Kevaldo (4. Juni 2010)

Achja stimmt :X
Naja bei hardwareversand 7 euro bei Vorkasse bei Mindfactoey 6,99^^
Naja egal^^


----------



## Kevaldo (9. Juni 2010)

Bei den  Mugen 2 Rev. B ist ja WLP dabei die kann ich ja benutzen oder ?


----------



## Chrismettal (9. Juni 2010)

sicher ^^


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

Natürlich. Laut der Motherboard-Beschreibung verfügt dein Board über einen PWM CPU_FAN Connector. Du mußt nur noch über die CPU-Lüftersteuerung im BIOS ein Level (1-9) auswählen.


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

meratheus schrieb:


> Natürlich. Laut der Motherboard-Beschreibung verfügt dein Board über einen PWM CPU_FAN Connector. Du mußt nur noch über die CPU-Lüftersteuerung im BIOS ein Level (1-9) auswählen.


 
Upps. Habe doch glatt PWM anstatt WLP gelesen

Wohl doch zu warm heute gewesen


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2010)

CPU gereinigt??? Wenn ja, ein wenig WLP auf die CPU und anschließend mit einem Spachtel oder Plastikkarte (ich benutze meine alte BahnCard) schön gleichmäßig auf der CPU verteilen. So daß die ganze Oberfläche hauchdünn benetzt ist. Kühler installieren und anschließend noch einmal auf ordentlichen, festen Sitz überprüfen.


----------



## Kevaldo (12. Juni 2010)

Okay, ich habe zum ersten Mal PC zusammengebaut. Ich mach PC an und dann kommt die ganze Zeit piep piep piep . Aber dann ist mir zum Glück eingefallen das ich den Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte vergessen habe . Und dann ging alles. Der Boxed-Lüfter ist nicht so laut wie ich dachte aber trotzdem nervt es schon. Meine Grafikkarte ist auch schon laut. Wenn ich sie auf 100% mache ( zum Test ) das kann man keine Sekunden aushalten also für mich ist das für mich wie ein Hubschrauber.
Ich kriege noch 2 Noctua Lüfter und werde einen hinten machen der nach hinten bläßt und einen vorne der rein bläßt. Mein Boxed-Lüfter bläßt zur Seite das ist aber nicht schlimm oder ? Desto besser der Airflow desto leiser die Grafikkarte oder ? Naja meine Grafikkarte bläßt nach unten soll ich dann an der Seite (unten an der Seite ) ein Lüfter machen der das rausbläßt ? Oder vorne und hinten einfach so lassen ? Ich wollte mir ja den Mugen 2 kaufen ist der denn laut ? Ich habe gelesen bis 35 dB und wie laut ist der Boxed damit ich es unterscheiden kann. Die Garantie fällt dann weg hm ok ist aber in allen Dingen besser der Kühler oder ? Weil die Grafikkarte so laut ist was kann man da noch machen ? Ich willl keinen Grafikkartenkühler draufmachen.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

OK!!!

Fangen wir bei A an

A: Was meinst du mit boxed Kühler?

B: Ich dachte du hast dir den Mugen 2 gekauft und installiert.

C: Deine VGA bläßt nach unten? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was für eine VGA hast du?

D: Wo in deinem Gehäuse hast du den jetzt die Lüfter installiert, wie und was für welche?

E: Deine VGA leiser werden lassen ohne den VGA-Kühler zu wechseln geht. Undervolten und vor allem Lüfterdrehzahl ändern.

F: Solange du die CPU nicht übertaktest, hast du keinen Garantieverlust.

G: Versuche bitte etwas deutlicher zu schreiben. Ist manchmal schwer den Zusammenhang zu verstehen.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

am besten machst du mal Bilder von deinem Computer und postest diese hier. Dann läst sich vieles leichter erkennen, verstehen und erklären.


----------



## Kevaldo (12. Juni 2010)

Boxed Kühler meine ich den Kühler der bei der Boxed-Variante also beim Prozessorkauf dabei ist.
Ja ich wollte erstmal gucken wie der boxed Kühler ist und werde ihn erst später kaufen.
Habe die HIS HD 5770 IceQ 5 Turbo und der Lüfter bläßt nach unten also zum Boden. Was passiert wenn man die Grafikkarte undervoltet ( wenn es so heißt ) ?


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

Also, der Lüfter von deiner VGA bläßt nicht nach unten. Am Ende der VGA, wo sich der Lüfter befindet wird kühle Luft angesaugt. Diese wird dann duch das Kühlgehäuse, durch den VGA-Kühler und durch die Slotblende nach außen abgeführt.

Mit Undervolten setze ich die GPU-Spannung herab (soweit das die VGA noch stabil läuft). Dadurch wird die GPU-Temperatur herabgesetzt und die Lüftersteuerung regelt den VGA Lüfter mit einer niedrigeren Spannung und somit läuft der Lüfter langsamer und leiser. Man kann auch direkt auf die Lüftersteuerung eingreifen. Und die Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle (Leerlauf, 2D-Betrieb) herabsetzten.

Bei deinem Asgard benötigst du keine Lüfter in der Seitenwand. Es reicht vollkomen aus wenn du einen Lüfter vorne installiert, der kühle Lüft dem System zuführt. Der zweite Lüfter muß hinten unter dem Netzteil installiert werden und soll die warme Luft aus dem System abführen. Unter Umständen kann die Öffnung in deiner Seitenwand, wo noch zusätzlich Lüfter installiert werden können den Airflow im Gehäuse negativ beeinflussen. Ich würde hier mal testen wie sich die Temperaturen von VGA und CPU verhalten, wenn du du Seitenwand komplett, nur teilweise oder gar nicht verschließt. Lüfter dort zu installieren würde wahrscheinlich zu keinem positiven Wert führen. Die Temperaturen der VGA kannst du z.B. mit GPU-Z und die der CPU mit CoreTemp auslesen.


----------



## Kevaldo (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ja PCGameshardware abo bestellt und da sind 2 Lüfter und entweder ich benutze beide ( ersetz den vorne und mache einen hinten rein ) oder nur hinten ein. Es gibt 2 Kabel einmal für 600 Umdrehungen und für 800 Umdrehungen soweit ich weiß ist es da egal oder soll ich lieber den für 800 Umdrehungen nehmen ? Wenn ich CSS spiele bleibt die Temperatur bei 50° das ist doch ok oder ?


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

Das kannst du dann nach Temperatur und Lautstärke selbst entscheiden.

Die Temperatur ist ok, gleichgültig ob GPU oder CPU.


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

ich empfehle als lukü die megashadow mit silentwings  einfach nur hammer


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

djviper schrieb:


> ich empfehle als lukü die megashadow mit silentwings  einfach nur hammer


 
Ja, aber in deisem Fall zu teuer. Da wäre der Megahalems noch günstiger, da er nicht schwarz matt lackiert ist.


----------



## Kevaldo (13. Juni 2010)

Nach den Zocken sind die CPU Kerne ca. 37-41 und der CPU ca. 45-47. Das ist doch ok mit den Boxed Lüfter oder ? Ich behalte ihn weil ich die Lautstärke okay finde.
Und meine eigentliche Frage war:
Vorne am Gehäuse ( unten ) wird ja Luft reingesaugt und vor der Grafikkarte sind noch ein paar Kabel stören die den Luftstrom oder ist das nicht so schlimm?
PicFront - SDC14663.JPG


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

Sorry, das Bild ist nicht zu erkennen. Lade es doch einfach hier hoch.

Allgemein stören Kabel den Airflow im Gehäuse. Diese sollte *alle* sauber verlegt werden.

Den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. "Nach den Zocken sind die CPU Kerne ca. 37-41 und der CPU ca. 45-47"

Die Temperaturen sind ok. Nur kann ich nicht deuten was du genau meinst.


----------



## Kevaldo (13. Juni 2010)

Ja also ob die Temperaturen okay sind laut Everest steht da folgendes:
CPU	43 °C
1. CPU / 1. Kern	39 ( Alle 4 Kerne haben die gleiche Temperatur also 39 ).
Öhm hier finde ich nur Grafik einfügen Button und da kann man nur Link reinschreiben.
Habe es hier hochgeladen:
ImageBanana - SDC14663.JPG


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

du mußt unten auf ANTWORTEN klicken. Dann hast du eine Büroklammer mit der Bezeichnung Anhänge. Da kannst du das Bild hochladen. Die Temps sind vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Kevaldo (13. Juni 2010)

Ah okay ich habe immer unten geschrieben und auf antworten geklickt^^.


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, da mußt du noch ein wenig Aufräumen in deinem Gehäuse.


----------



## Kevaldo (14. Juni 2010)

So okay. Die Kabel müssen ja da bleiben weil man sie ja nur unten anschliessen kann. So ist es ja besser oder ?


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Nicht wirklich. Benutze für dein HDD und ODD SATA-Kabel, wo der Connector 90 Grad abgewinkelt ist. Die Kabel für Sound HD, USB, Firewire, P_LED, SPEAKER, IDE_LED, PWR_SW, RESET sollten sauber in einen Kabelstrang auf der Motherboardseite nach oben verlaufend legen. Das Powerkabel für die VGA würde ich Links am HDD/ODD Trägerrahmen (offene Gehäuseseite) nach oben verlaufend verlegen. Alle Kabel die angeschlossen aber zu lang sind, sowie die nicht benötigten Kabel vom Netzteil sollten rechts zwischen HDD/ODD Trägerrahmen und der rechten Gehäuseseitenwand verschwinden. Immer darauf achten, daß so wenig Kabel wie möglich (am Besten keine Kabel) sich im Airflow von deinem Fronflüfter kommend befinden.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Sollte in etwa so ausehen


----------



## Kevaldo (14. Juni 2010)

> Nicht wirklich. Benutze für dein HDD und ODD SATA-Kabel, wo der Connector 90 Grad abgewinkelt ist


Sorry, aber das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Und was bedeutet ODD ? Mit Trägerrahmen meinst du doch so eine Unterlage wo man Festplatte reinschiebt oder ? Bei mir gibt es sowas nicht die schiebt man nur rein und dreht dann das orange Teil. Und wegen den kleinen Kabeln ( USB Sound usw. ) meinste du die soll man so flach nach oben lang hinlegen so das die nicht nach außen rausgucken ? An der anderen Gehäusewand passen die Netzteilkabel nicht rein weil die richtig dick sind.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

@Und was bedeutet ODD ?

HDD hard disc drive (deine Festplatte) ODD optical disc drive (dein DVD-Laufwerk oder Brenner).

@Mit Trägerrahmen meinst du doch so eine Unterlage wo man Festplatte reinschiebt oder ?

Die Trägerrahmen sind die 2 Bleche, zwischen denen du deine HDD´s und ODD´s einschiebst und befestigst (orange Verriegelung).

@Und wegen den kleinen Kabeln ( USB Sound usw. ) meinste du die soll man so flach nach oben lang hinlegen so das die nicht nach außen rausgucken ?

schau dir mal die Bilder von mir an, dann verstehst du was ich meine.


----------



## Kevaldo (14. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe es verstanden, also die Kabel so machen wie bei Bild 4 ?


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

richtig, damit sie sich erst gar nicht in dem Airflow befinden.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Da in deinem Asgard das Netzteil oben installiert ist, besteht noch eine zweite Möglichkeit. Setze deine ODD in dem zweiten 5.25 Fach von unten ein. Somit sind die ersten beiden 5.25 Fächer frei. um die störenden Kabelbäume von deinem Netzteil darin verschwinden zu lassen. Für deine ODD ist es ebenfalls besser, da sich im oberen Bereich die warme Lüft ein wenig ansammeln (warme Luft hat ja bekanntlich einen positiveren Auftrieb) und bei diesem Gehäuse wahrscheinlich schlechter abgeführt wird.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Deine HDD würde ich im zweiten 3.5 Fach von unten installieren.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Fourth SATAII Connector (SATAII_4, Red) für deine HDD
Third SATAII Connector (SATAII_3, Red) für deine ODD

So würde ich die disc drives am Motherboard connecten.

Dein ATX Power Connector (ATXPWR1) befindet sich ja ganz oben rechts auf dem Motherboard. Da wäre es sogar empfehlenswert deine ODD im untersten 5.25 Fach zu installieren. Sollte der ATX-Kabelbaum stören und das connecten der ODD erschweren oder verhindern, dann ODD soweit rauf das es paßt.

Mußt halt ausprobieren, was besser ist. Zum Kabel verlegen würde ich erst einmal VGA und HDD ausbauen.


----------



## Kevaldo (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich meine HDD weiter unten reinbauen würde als sie ist dann würde ein Teil vom Airflow gegen die Festplatte kommen das ist dann nicht gut oder ?
Die ODD benutze ich sowieso sehr selten und habe die Kabel dadrunter gepackt.
Ich habe ja hinten am Gehäuse Audioanschlüsse und dann noch ein vorne ( der Kabel ist unten ( HD_AUDIO ) den Kabel könnte ich doch entfernen und mein Headset hinten einstecken oder ? Naja aber ein Kabel macht es ja nicht aus oder  ?

Es war ein bisschen fummelarbeit  aber ich denke so ist das ok.
Wenn ich BC2 spiele steigt dir Temperatur ca. bis 65 Grad ( habe aber nicht lange gespielt ) wollte mal fragen wie viel Grad kritisch bzw. nicht ok sind ?


----------



## GaAm3r (14. Juni 2010)

Bei einer Graka bis 100 Grad


----------



## Guncutter (14. Juni 2010)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Wenn ich BC2 spiele steigt dir Temperatur ca. bis 65 Grad ( habe aber nicht lange gespielt ) wollte mal fragen wie viel Grad kritisch bzw. nicht ok sind ?


Sorry wollte mal nachfragen welche Temperatur gemeint ist, 
Grafikkarte, Prozessor...?
Habe jetzt nur die letzte frage gelesen, hast du noch (wenn es denn CPU oder GPU ist) den Originallüfter drauf? 

Edit: Na gut so kann mans auch sagen XD


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Das 2. Bild ist besonders gut. Somit würde ich die HDD in das unterste 3.5 Fach installieren. Da kommt noch ausreichend Kühle Lüft über deiner HDD in das System.

Das Audiokabel für das Frontpanel ist bei mir ebenfalls etwas kurz geraten. Ich habe es aber im Gehäuse gelassen, da ich den Front Audio Connector für meine Kopfhörer benutze.

65 Grad sind schon für deine CPU im Standard-Takt hoch, kurz vor kritisch.

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob deine Festplatte ziemlich weit ins Gehäuse hinein ragt.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Hast du den boxed Kühler wirklich fest auf die CPU geschnallt. Schau da noch einmal nach.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

mit welchem Programm ließt du die CPU-Temps aus???


----------



## Kevaldo (14. Juni 2010)

Also die Festplatte geht weiter nicht rein soweit ich weiß ich guck morgen nochmal nach.
Ich meine die Grafiktemperatur weil die CPU Temperatur ist wenn ich nicht spiele immer unter 40°C Gradund beim Spielen bleibt sie unter 50°C.





> Hast du den boxed Kühler wirklich fest auf die CPU geschnallt. Schau da noch einmal nach.


 Hast du das gefragt weil ich geschrieben habe bis 65° Grad und du dachtest das wäre der Prozessor oder weil es auf den anderen Bild komisch aussieht  ? Achja meine Festplatte bleibt immer so 27-30 Grad.
EDIT: Lese es mit Everest Ultimate Edition aus und gerade sind die Kerne 35°C Grad und die CPU 42.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Wegen der CPU-Temp natürlich. Das wäre dann schon sehr viel gewesen. So heiß wird mein OC i7 nicht einmal unter Prime95


----------



## Guncutter (14. Juni 2010)

Für eine Grafikkarte mit den Standard Lüfter finde ich das normal
Bei meiner Gtx 260 hatte ich mit dem normalen lüfter auch solche Temperaturen nachm Spielen, hab den aber gewechselt wegen der Lautstärke


----------



## Kevaldo (14. Juni 2010)

Okay, wollte mich mal sehr bedanken weil das Forum mir sehr viel geholfen hat und alles viel einfacher ging . Und ja meine letze Frage ist ich habe mal nur so zum Testen mit ATI Overdrive den Lüfter von meiner Grafikkarte ( HIS HD 5770 IceQ 5 Turbo ) auf 100% gestellt und das ist so laut da denke ich mein PC explodiert ich weiß nicht ob das normal ist aber das ist wirklich sehr sehr laut. Aber denke das ist normal und mein Lüfter dreht sich ja eh nicht über 50%.


----------



## Guncutter (14. Juni 2010)

Genau das gleiche Problem, sobald die Höher drehen werden die unmöglich laut, 
viele wechseln allein deshalb den lüfter, was aber einen garantieverlust bewirkt. 
Man sollte immer abwägen ob es sich lohnt den lüfter zu wechseln. 
Ich hab´s nicht bereut


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Dei Temperatur von der VGA ist völlig in Ordnung und die Lautstärke bei 100% rpm ist typisch. Jedoch wirst du diese Drehzahl nie benötigen. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Guncutter schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem, sobald die Höher drehen werden die unmöglich laut,
> viele wechseln allein deshalb den lüfter, was aber einen garantieverlust bewirkt.
> Man sollte immer abwägen ob es sich lohnt


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe bleibt die Hardware im Orginalzustand und wird auch nicht overclockt. Hier geht es ihm nur um Systemtemperatur und Lautstärke. Vieleicht kauft er sich ja doch noch einen Mugen 2, mal sehen


----------



## Guncutter (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab leider nciht den Kompletten beitrag gelesen  nur die letzten antworten ^^ naja besser zuviel als zu wenig XD


----------



## Kevaldo (14. Juni 2010)

Die Lautstärke beim Spielen und Surfen ist für mich noch ok also ich kanns noch aushalten. Und bei der Anleitung vom Prozessor & Kühlereinbau steht das man nur den Kühlkörper benutzen soll sonst verfällt die Garantie :O.


----------



## meratheus (14. Juni 2010)

Darauf kann ich nur folgenden schreiben: Da hast du natürlich recht. Wir wollen ja nicht das deine Gewärleistung/Garantie verfällt.


----------



## Guncutter (14. Juni 2010)

Jo richtig  hat mich aber auch nicht gestört den Lüfter vom Netzteil zu wechseln


----------



## Kevaldo (15. Juni 2010)

Den Netzteillüfter muss man ja nirgendswo anschliessen oder ? Weil für mich ist er unhörbar .
Ich habe ein ASROCK A770DE+ und es gibt eine Funktion die heißt Instant Boot damit startet Windows angeblich in 3-4 Sekunden. Ich habe es aktiviert auch die neuste Version gedownloadet und für mich hat sich eigentlich nichts verändert und es dauert länger als 10 Sekunden hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht ? Und was ich sehr gerne wissen möchte wieso Intelprozessoren so viel teuer sind als die von AMD ? Weil entweder man kauft sich ca. 3x den AMD Phenom II X6 1090 oder 1x den i7 980X  .
Achja und die Temperatur von der Grafikkarte ist um ein paar Grad gesunken ( wegen der Kabel )  .
Und wenn ich mir doch irgendwann den Mugen 2 Rev. B kaufen würde dann muss man ja das Mainboard rausholen um diese Befestigung dran zu machen. Aber man kann doch die andere Gehäusewand aufmachen und da kann man ja die alte Befestigung wegmachen und die neue dran oder ?


----------



## Guncutter (15. Juni 2010)

Zum Netzteillüfter, meistens sind die Kabel an der Platine gelötet. Ich habe den Lüfter auch nur gewechselt um ein paar Lichteffekte reinzubringen . 

Instant Boot... Sorry Keine ahnung.

Und mit der befestigung, es gibt verschiedene befestigungen, Für 1366,1156,775 oder AM 2 AM3... 
Da sollte vorher beim CPU-Kühler nachgeschaut werden, ob er für die Halterung vorgesehen ist. Manchmal kann man auch ein Aufrüstpäckchen (vom Hersteller selbst) kaufen der z.b. einen Kühler von 1156 auf 1366 kompatibel macht. Das heißt natürlich die halterung vorher abmachen und die mitgelieferte benutzen .
Das mit dem rechtenseitenfenster, viele neue Gehäuse haben ein Ausschnitt der Mainboardhalterung/Mainboardwand gemacht.
Damit, wenn man mal den Prozessor/Kühler etc. wechseln will das komplette mainboard NICHT rausholen muss.

Hier was aus dem Internet:



*wie ich feststellen mußte gibt es wenn man sich mit
[*]Wissenden" unterhält grundsätzlich zwei gegensätzliche*
*Ansichten je nach Blickwinkel - Pro oder Contra Intel bzw. AMD*[/B]

Intel - ist ausfallsicherer,zu allem kompatibel ,besser ....
[*]und teurer

Hmmm ... Intel hat Vorteile durch besser optimierten Herstellungsprozess. Die Prozessoren verbraten in der Tat weniger Leistung und bleiben "kühler". Allerdings laufen auch Intel-Prozessoren nicht ohne aktive Kühlung.

Was die Kompatibilität betrifft, so sind mir keine Programme bekannt, die mit AMD Prozessoren Probleme hätten.

AMD - es laufen nicht alle Programe sauber, wird zu heiß ,ist
schneller ,..... und ist günstiger.

Schneller ist AMD nicht unbedingt. Nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Herstellungsprozesse kann Intel seine P4-Schiene prinzipiell höher takten, als AMD seine Athlon XPs. Daher hat AMD (meiner Meinung nach unglücklicherweise) wieder mal eine "Voodoo-Taktfrequenzangabe" eingeführt. Ein Athlon XP 1500+ wird beispielsweise real nur mit 1333 MHz getaktet. Damit tut sich AMD sicher keinen Gefallen.

hat jemand Probleme mit bestimmten Programmen ,die nicht
sauber laufen , oder dass der PC ausfällt ,oder zu heiß wird ?

Eigentlich nicht. Es kann wohl vorkommen, dass ein Athlon (besonders, wenn man ihn übertaktet) zu warm wird, wenn man keinen hochwertigen Kühlkörper/Lüfter einsetzt. Aber mir persönlich ist das noch nie passiert.

rein vom Preis ist mir AMD eigentlich lieber!

Ja, er hat beim Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (noch) klar die Nase vorn. Wie gesagt, schau Dir in Deinem Fall auch mal die Duron-Schiene genauer an.


----------



## Kevaldo (15. Juni 2010)

Okay, aber wenn jetzt wegen irgendetwas mein Prozessor nicht funktioniert und man ihn zurückschickt kann man doch sagen der Boxed Kühler war drauf  ? Naja ich habe in vielen Foren gelesen das wenn man ein Kühle austauscht das die Garantie "nicht" verfällt aber in der Anleitung steht:
Verwenden Sie ausschließlich den mitgeliferten Kühlkörper/Lüfter. Bei Verwendung einen anderen Kühlkärpers verfällt der Garantieanspruch. Mein ganzer PC ist schon etwas laut und naja ich mein leiser würde ich es schon gerhn haben .
Habe ja ein AM2+ Board und laut Alternate geht ja meins oder?

Geeignet für Sockel	
478, 754, 775, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, 1366, 1156, AM3


----------



## Guncutter (15. Juni 2010)

Geeignet ja  und was die CPU und Garantiebetrifft, habe selbst keine erfahrung damit, 
aber schau mal hier 

Anderer CPU Kühler - Garantie futsch? - ForumBase

*Um es kurz zu sagen, Nein die können nicht nachweisen welchen kühler du genommen hast*


----------



## Kevaldo (15. Juni 2010)

Okay, denke ich werde doch den Mugen 2 kaufen 
Achja und was ist eigentlich wichtiger die Temperatur von den Kernen oder von der CPU ?


----------



## Guncutter (15. Juni 2010)

okay dann viel spaß damit


----------



## Kevaldo (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal im Bios rumgeguckt und habe die Funktion gefunden:
Advanced clock Calibration
Habe gegoogelt habe aber verschiedenes gefudnen. Z.B das man Kerne freischalten kann und das man bessere OC-Verhältnisse bekommt. Bringt mir das was, wenn ich nicht übertakten will ?


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

Schau mal in Foren nach, wo das OC für deine CPU/Motherboard behandelt wird. Das Freischalten von Kern/Kernen geht bei einigen X3 CPU´s. Ist bei dir logischerweise nicht nötig, denn du besitzt einen X4 .

*Ich dachte OC kommt für dich nicht in Frage?*

Deine CPU ist optimal für deine 5770 und der Grundtakt ist hoch genug! Ich würde eher deine CPU untervolten. Angeblich sollen die X4 mit einer TDP von 125 Watt noch mit 1.275 Volt bei Grundtakt 3,0 GHz laufen. Das senkt die TDP und die CPU wird noch ein klein wenig kühler (ca. 3 Grad).


----------



## Kevaldo (16. Juni 2010)

Ne werde auch nicht übertakten^^ aber mein CPU hat ein TDP Wert von 95 Watt. Bestelle mir heute den Mugen 2


----------



## Guncutter (16. Juni 2010)

Joa  viel spaß mit dem Brecher


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe du bestellst gleich 2 SlipStream 500 oder 800 als Gehäuselüfter mit dazu.


----------



## Guncutter (16. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden fall gute silent lüfter, die sollten reichen bei einer Normaltakt CPU mit Mugen 2...


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

Also wenn der 500 SlipStream nicht silent ist dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Der Lüfter vom Mugen ist eh schon ein SlipStream/PWM. Besser kann er es gar nicht machen. Tolle, Silent-Kühlperformance und daß extrem günstig.
Wenn er die Lüftersteuerung vom BIOS für seine CPU noch richtig einstellt, dann wird wohl die VGA sein größter AntiSilent-Faktor sein


----------



## Kevaldo (16. Juni 2010)

Vom PCgameshardware abo krieg ich 2x den hier: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series
Der ist doch auch gut oder ?


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

perfekt. mit diesem hier "Mit U.L.N.A.: 600 U/Min, 6,2 dB(A), 49,2 m³/h" solltest du dann die lüfter laufen lassen. Vollkommen ausreichend für dein System. Wenn die Lüfter und der CPU-Kühler installiert sind führe folgenden Test durch. Überprüfe die Temperaturen wenn die Gehäuseseitenwände orginal verbaut sind und wiederhole anschließend den Test mit vertauschten Gehäuseseitenwänden (wenn möglich)


----------



## Kevaldo (16. Juni 2010)

Also wenn man die Gehäuseseiten tauschen könnte sollte ich machen das der Mugen 2 nach hinten rausbläßt oder ? Aber die beiden Lüfter kommen erst bei der nächsten Ausgabe und da bin ich im Urlaub^^-
Ich kann aber auch gucken wie sich die Temperaturen versuchen wenn ich die Lüfter auf 800 Umdrehungen bzw. auf das höchste laufen lasse.


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

Den Mugen installierst du so, daß der cpu-Lüfter nach hinten zu dem Gehäuselüfter bläßt. Auf keinen Fall nach oben. Und die Gehäuselüfter mit 600 rpm (U.L.N.A.) reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Kevaldo (16. Juni 2010)

Weil die Lüfter kommen ja später also ist es ja nicht schlimm wenn noch der hintere Lüfter nicht da ist oder ? Ich habe den Mugen 2 noch nicht hier soll man den Lüfter also an der linken Seite befestigen ?


----------



## Guncutter (16. Juni 2010)

Der Mugen ist schon Passiv ein Guter Kühler, da kann man auch ohne Lüfter gute temps erreichen, 
also nicht schlimm nur mit 1 Lüfter, Noctualüfter ist Perfekt= Leise und Super Qualität hat Noctua, allein schon die qarantiezeit, 
Linken seite?? Ich würde den Lüfter Durch die Lammellen zur gehäuserückwand pusten lassen, wo die warme Luft direkt rausgeschaufelt wird


----------



## Kevaldo (16. Juni 2010)

Ja also wenn jetzt X der Lüfter wäre und der Mugen so aussehen würde xD:
(_) dann müsste der Lüfter doch an der linken Seite sein also Richtung hinterseite ? Also so :
X(_)
Weil ich will ja das er nach hinten rauspustet.
Oder muss der die Luft reinziehen also so wie hier sein:
http://img189.imageshack.us/i/interior2y.jpg/
Ist nicht mein PC oder so aber wenn das so sein sollte habe ich ein Problem weil die Netzteil kabel da sind. Was soll ich da machen ?


----------



## Guncutter (16. Juni 2010)

Richtig  So etwa

*Weil ich will ja das er nach hinten rauspustet.*
*Oder muss der die Luft reinziehen also so wie hier sein*
*Der Lüfter SORRY ZIEHT von vorne Luft, Dann durch den Mugen und dann nach hinten*


----------



## Guncutter (16. Juni 2010)

Wegen den Netzteilleitungen, wenn dein PC schon fertig ist, dann würde ich versuchen soviele Leitungen wie möglich zu verstecken/Hinter der Mainboardwand zu bringen, und wenn man die kabel nicht beiseite schaffen kann, dann muss man leider damit leben ohne größeren aufwand zu betreiben.


----------



## Guncutter (16. Juni 2010)

PS: Aber bedenke auch das dein Netzteil soweit es oben am gehäuse ist, auch Warme luft absaugt und nach draußen schaufelt  also,


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

so wie bei mir der CPU-Lüfter unter Bild 5 installiert solltest du deinen ebenso installieren.


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

Ok also einmal zieht er von der rechten Seite die Luft ein und hinten noch ein Lüfter montieren der die Luft rauspustet ? Wenn ja dann brauche ich den Gehäuselüfter hinten nicht mehr dranzumachen oder ? Oder kann ich auch machen das ich ein Lüfter hinten dranmache ( am Gehäuse ) und rechts am Mugen 2  ?


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

Ich halte das grundsätzlich sogar für besser. Ein Lüfter, der die Luft ansaugt und durch den Kühler pustet (bei dir halt die rechte Seite des Kühlers) und dann einen Lüfter, der warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht. Das verbessert auch die Kühlung der Bauteile auf dem Mainboard. 

Zwei Lüfter am Kühler bringen weniger Vorteile im Normalfall. Der Gehäuselüfter ist erstmal wichtiger aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

Gestern den Mugen 2 bei Alternate bestellt und heute um 11:50 gekommen :O!
Ich werde warscheinlich rechts den Lüfter machen der die Luft einsaugt und dann hinten den Gehäuselüfter und den Frontlüfter der beim Gehäuse dabei war austauschen weil er auch schon laut ist.


----------



## Guncutter (17. Juni 2010)

Ne ne ne du wirst ja ein richtiger modder ^^


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

> Ne ne ne


Was meinst du damit  ?


----------



## Guncutter (17. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn das ^^ so fängt das an, hab mir auch einen pc gekauft und mit einen kollegen zusammen gebaut, weil ich keine ahnung hatte ! 
Und dann hab ich mir immer was neues gekauft, neuer lüfter, kühler, paar lichter 
Und schon bist du süchtig


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

hehe^^
Macht aber auch Spaß


----------



## Guncutter (17. Juni 2010)

jo soviel, das ich mir demnächst ein eigenes case basteln werde


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

Und ich finde diese Gehäuse wo alles so grau ist ( Metall ) hässlich . Die Mainboardtemperatur wie hoch darf sie sein ?


----------



## Guncutter (17. Juni 2010)

mh die Temperatur kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber soviel das die Kühler für die Southbrigde...etc. die passiv dinger  komplett reichen. die zu wechseln würde nicht lohnen, da bringst du nur ein paar grad raus, hab selber auch schon überlegt aber geldverschwendung


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

Achja ich habe ja 1 Festplatte da sind aber 2 Partition ( war schon so ) kann man die wieder zur 1 Partition machen ?


----------



## Guncutter (17. Juni 2010)

Mh, gute frage, nächste frage  warum willst du das den ändern? 
Ich finde das immer gut wenn man getrennte "speicherplätze" hat.
Und wie das geht, da soll am besten ein Profi aus gameshardware dran und dir das erklären  hat mich bisher wenig interessiert, weiß nur wie es geht mit einer neuen, aber eine volle rückgängig machen...


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

Ne ich frag nur so ^^


----------



## Guncutter (17. Juni 2010)

Okay  vielleicht sieht das hier ja noch einer, würde mich ja jetzt auch interessieren


----------



## meratheus (18. Juni 2010)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist den Rechner komplett neu aufsetzten und bei der Neuinstallation des Betriebssystem die gewünschte Anzahl und Größe an Partitionen erstellen. Bei Win7 nicht erschrecken, wenn das System eine gewisse Festplattengröße für sich reserviert (ob das bei Vista auch so war kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern). Auf dieser Partition kann auch das Betriebssystem nicht installiert werden. Bei dem Versuch erscheint eh ein Hinweis/Warnung. Die andere Möglichkeit: Es gibt einige Programme wo sich die Partitionen mit installierten Betriebssystem ändern lassen. Einfach im Netz schaun. Persönlich habe ich diese Programme noch nie verwendet.


----------



## meratheus (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn es schon so war, wer hat bei dir das Betriebssystem/Treiber installiert? Was für ein Betriebssystem benutzt du? Wie groß ist dein Arbeitsspeicher (512, 1024, 2048, ...) ?


----------



## Kevaldo (18. Juni 2010)

Ich habe früher bei discoun24.de oder so ein fertig PC von Acer gekauft. Hatte 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher habe aber nun 4.
Yeah^^ Es hat geklappt aber wenn er 1 cm größer wäre dann würde die Seitenwand nicht mehr zugehen. Wenn ich jetzt beim Desktop bin und nichts mache ist die Temperatur von den Kernen bei 21°C Grad früher knapp 30. Und er ist viel leiser. Hätte nicht gedacht das er so gut ist! Danke für die Beratung  Achja ehm kann man die Geschwindigkeit vom Lüfter irgendwo regeln ?  Okay, er läuft ja mir knapp 1400 RPM ist ja das höchste. Die Lautstärke ist viel besser nur bei AMD Overdrive z.B da erkennt er keinen Lüfter. Und bei Rivaturner bei der Grafikkarte kann man nicht mal übertakten oder den Lüfter auswählen ( ich will sowieso nicht übertakten ) . Man muss ja den Anschluss bei CPU_FAN anschliessen oder bei PWM_FAN ( oder wie auch immer der heißt ) ? So ca. die Hälfte vom Netzteillüfter bläßt die Luft in den Kühler das ist aber nicht schlimm oder ?


----------



## Guncutter (19. Juni 2010)

Kenn ich , bei mir sind es ca. 2 cm bis zur gehäusewand. 
*Zu PWM *Pulsweitenmodulation ? Wikipedia!
 Wiki sei dank ^^ 
Und was meinst du mit dem Netzteillüfter??? Hab ich nicht richtig verstanden


----------



## Kevaldo (19. Juni 2010)

Mein Netzteil ist ja oben links im Gehäuse. Und der bläßt ja nach unten und unter dem Lüfter ist ja der CPU Kühler und der CPU Kühler bedeckt die Hälfte vom Netzteil.


----------



## Guncutter (19. Juni 2010)

Mh ich glaube nicht das der nach unten bläst, der müsste doch die Luft nach draußen befördern


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

@kevaldo: Hab selber 4 Stück im Rechner. Einfach nur geil die Lüfter. (2 am Mugen 2, siehe Album im Profil)

NF-S12B FLX


----------



## Kevaldo (19. Juni 2010)

Ich mein der Netzteil Lüfter bläßt nach unten und 1/2 davon bläßt er gegen den CPU Kühler^^.
Die Lüfter von Noctua kommen erst ende dieses Monats da bin ich aber im Urlaub . Aber der Lüfter der beim Mugen 2 dabei war ist für mich auch schön leise 
EDIT: // Habe grad von mein Vater die neue GTX "490" bekommen. Ja genau die GTX 490 von nVidia .
Sie hat einen riesen Kühler !


Haha nein spaß 
Das ist meine alte nvidia Geforce 9400 GE mit 256 MB


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Komisches Netzteil, eigentlich saugen die ja.
Unter 12V ist der Standardlüfter nicht leise! Bei 7V eher. Subjektiv gesehen^^.


----------



## Kevaldo (19. Juni 2010)

Hm naja keine Ahnung habe von Lüftern nicht so viel Ahnung wie die saugen  .
 Naja aber da war der Boxed Lüfter von AMD lauter^^
Guck mal oben meine neue Grafikkarte


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Netter Briefbeschwerer .

Edit: Evt. Lackiere ich die Noctua Lüfter, weiß oder so^^.


----------



## Guncutter (19. Juni 2010)

Mh schau mal nach, oder fühl eher nach wie das netzteil jetzt die luft befördert...
Dein Vater kauf dir eine GTX 460?? ;D Hast du ein Glück 
Aber ich kann mir nicht glauben das der die luft In das gehäuse befördert


----------



## GaAm3r (19. Juni 2010)

Ein Netzteil saugt eigentlich immer rein um die Luft dann hinten , wo ja Löcher sind, die Luft wieder rauszuhauen


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Richtig, irgendwie muss ja auch das NT gekühlt werden. Je höher die Last desto höher die Wärme!


----------



## Kevaldo (19. Juni 2010)

Ah ok das mit den Netzteiln wusste ich nicht^^.
Das mit der GTX "490"  war nur ein Joke hehe 
Aber die Grafikkarte also im Bild sieht iwi lustig aus mit den kleinen Lüfter


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Alles klar. Jetzt wurdest du erleuchtet. GTX 490 
Bloß das ich diese kleinen Lüfter nie gemocht habe, Lautstärke usw.


----------



## Kevaldo (19. Juni 2010)

Naja ich hatte ja ein fertig PC und mit der Grafikkarte konnte man eigentlich kein Spiel zocken  aber hatte eine onboard Grafikkarte und habe dann beide benutzt ( Hybrid SLI ). Für mich war der unhörbar aber so eine Grafikkarte kann man eh nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Omg Komplett-PC's kauft doch keiner mehr, bzw. würde ich immer abraten davon. 
Ich denke schon, bei ebay sollte man eigentlich noch so eine kaufen können. http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_kw=Geforce&_kw=9400


----------



## Kevaldo (19. Juni 2010)

Das war vor 2-3 Jahren da hatte ich keine Ahnung mit PC's 
Ich habe ( benutze sie ja nicht  ) nvidia geforce 9400 GE  habe ja ein Bild angehangen die findest du nirgendswo


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Gut, die GE bekommst du wirklich nirgendswo.


----------



## Guncutter (19. Juni 2010)

Ich baue auch nur eigene Pc´s, der rest ist meistens driß


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Kann man eigentlich von der HIS HD 5770 IceQ 5 Turbo den Kühler abmontieren wenn man einen neuen draufmachen will 
Wenn ich irgendwann mal übertakten will und bei 99% Auslastung die Temperatur 65°C Grad ist( nicht übertaktet ), dann hab ich ja noch Spielraum oder ?


----------



## Hitman-47 (20. Juni 2010)

Der Kühler von der Karte ist doch völlig in Ordnung soweit ich weiß.

Und 65°C bei 99% Auslastung ist noch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Joa ok nur ich mein "wenn" ich irgendwann mal übertakten will wie weit darf die Temperatur dann gehen ? Rivatuner erkennt die Karte nicht bzw. kann man nichts einstellen und bei Afterburner kann man den Volt und Shader Regler nicht regeln ( sind beide auf 0 ) obwohl ich bei Settings die Häckchen gemacht habe.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (20. Juni 2010)

Das liegt dann wohl daran, dass der Shadertakt bei ATI Karten immer dem GPU Takt entspricht und Afterburner die Spannungsversorgung nicht ansprechen und somit regulieren kann. Per BIOS Editor solltest du die Spannung verändern können, ansonsten Volt Mod (Achtung: Garantieverlust).

 65° sind noch vollkommen in Ordnung, 20° sollten da noch problemlos nach oben gehen.


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Meine hat ja standart 875/1250 . Was sollte man erhöhen bzw. was bringt mehr ? 875 laut CCC = Takteinstellung leistungsstarte GPU 
1250 Takteinstellung für Hochleistungsspeicher.
Was kann eigentlich passieren wenn man übertaktet ? Nur wenn die Temperatur zu heiß wird das die Grafikkarte kaputt sonst noch was ?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (20. Juni 2010)

Was mehr bringt, ist von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich. Zu hohe Taktraten können Artefakte und Abstürze zur Folge haben, was sich allerdings mit einer Taktsenkung in der Regel beheben lässt.
Egal wie gut die Kühlung ist, man sollte es mit Spannung und Taktraten nie übertreiben - Vorsicht ist das oberste Gebot.


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Spannung kann ich ja eh nicht ändern nur Core Clock und Memory Clock. Wie viel mhz wären zuviel ?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (20. Juni 2010)

Das kann man Pauschal nicht sagen, da jede Karte einzigartig ist. Die GPU sollte sich prozentual gesehen mehr übertakten lassen als der Speicher. 1000 MHz könnten bei der GPU drin sein, das musst du eben entsprechend ausloten. Stabilität testest du am besten mit Crysis, 3DMark06 und Vantage. Für die Temperaturen nimmst du Furmark bzw. den MSI Kombustor.


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Man sagt ja man soll nicht zuviel übertakten sonst wird das System instabil  . Was ist aber genau gemeint mit instabil ? Naja ok ich werde irgendwann mal MSI Kombustor versuchen aber wie lange soll man sie laufen lasseN?


----------



## meratheus (20. Juni 2010)

Als erstes. Dein Netzteil führt die Luft aus deinem Gehäuse ab. Somit bläßt er schon einmal keine warme Luft auf deinen Mugen 2!!!

Einen zweiten Lüfter direkt hinter den Mugen zu installieren bringt von der Efektivität her wenig. Ein Lüfter der die Kühle Luft durch die Lamellen von deinem Mugen bläßt reicht vollkommen aus.

Den hintere Gehäuselüfter von Nocuta (den du bald erhalten sollst) würde ich trotz alledem hinten im Gehäuse installieren. Er soll nicht nur die warme Luft von deinem Mugen 2 abführen sondern ebenso die warme Luft von deinem Motherboard (Spannungswandler, Nothbridge, ...)

Wenn du deine VGA übertakten möchtest solltest du den MSI Afterburner verwenden

>>> MSI Afterburner 1.6.0 Final & Kombustor 1.0.10: Geniale Tweak-Tools für Grafikkarten im Download - msi

Dieser ist am besten geeignet. Wenn du Übertaktest solltest du die Spannung der VGA nicht verändern. Wenn du die Frequenzen von GPU, RAM und ALU´s veränderst sollte dies reichen. Erhöhst du noch die Spannung steigt die Temperatur sehr schnell an und die erreichten PFS im Vergleich zur Leistungsaufnahme stehen nicht mehr im Verhältnis. Überprüfen ob die VGA stabil läuft, würde ich mit einem Spiel testen, daß extrem Hardware-Performance verschlingt (z.B. Crysis). Mit FurMark entlockst du der VAG die max. Temperatur, aber nicht die max. Leistung. Deine VGA *darf auf keinen Fall die 100 Grad Celcius ereichen oder übersteigen *bei FurMArk.


----------



## meratheus (20. Juni 2010)

Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Das kann man Pauschal nicht sagen, da jede Karte einzigartig ist. Die GPU sollte sich prozentual gesehen mehr übertakten lassen als der Speicher. 1000 MHz könnten bei der GPU drin sein, das musst du eben entsprechend ausloten. Stabilität testest du am besten mit Crysis, 3DMark06 und Vantage. Für die Temperaturen nimmst du Furmark bzw. den MSI Kombustor.


 
3DMark06 und Vantage sind nicht ausreichend genug, um die Stabilität der VGA sicherzustellen!!!


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Das mit den hinteren Lüfter war mir schon klar das er die Wärme wie z.B vom Mainboard absaugen soll. Naja habe aber nur noch 1 PWM Anschluss und bekomme ja 2 Lüfter kann man da irgendwas machen ? Wenn nein, braucht man ja eine Lüftersteuerung oder ? Wenn ich mit Afterburner übertakte übertaktet sich ja nicht der RAM ? Oder meinst du den RAM auf der Grafikkarte? Weil ich dachte Arbeitsspeicher. Ich kann sowieso die Spannung nicht erhöhen also ist das ja egal .  Aber zurzeit reicht ja noch alles. Wenn man jetzt die FPS von Spielen angucken will wie macht ihr/man dass ? Das geht ja auch wenn man Fraps öffnet und in ein Spiel geht und die gelbe Zahl die oben steht ist die FPS Zahl oder ?
Crysis besitze ich ja nicht aber bei der Demo kann ich das ja auch testen oder ?


----------



## meratheus (20. Juni 2010)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Man sagt ja man soll nicht zuviel übertakten sonst wird das System instabil  . Was ist aber genau gemeint mit instabil ? Naja ok ich werde irgendwann mal MSI Kombustor versuchen aber wie lange soll man sie laufen lasseN?


 
MSI Kombustor oder FurMark läßt du solange laufen bis die GPU-Temperatur nicht mehr steigt, Bzw die 100 Grad Erreicht (ABBRECHEN!!!) Erfahrungsgemäß reichen 10 MInuten aus.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (20. Juni 2010)

meratheus schrieb:


> 3DMark06 und Vantage sind nicht ausreichend genug, um die Stabilität der VGA sicherzustellen!!!


Das weiß ich, und deshalb habe ich auch noch Crysis aufgeführt. Je mehr Tests, desto mehr Gewissheit - stabiler wird dadurch aber auch keine Karte.


----------



## meratheus (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre hast du nur PWM bei deinem CPU_FAN Connector am Motherboard. Die Drehzahl des CPU-Lüfters regelst du über die Lüftersteuerung in deinem BIOS ...habe ich ich die damals schon beschrieben... von Level0 bis Level9.

Mit RAM meine ich den VGA RAM, also deine 1024 MB. Deine 4096 MB RAM Arbeitsspeicher werden nicht übertaktet, wenn du deine VGA übertakten möchtest.

Aber warum Übertakten?
A deine Leistung ist doch ausreichend
B Bevor ich anfange mit Übertakten sollte ich mich erst einmal mit meinem Computer bestens vertraut machen. Und wenn ich noch in Anfängerfüßen bei der Luftkühlung stehe sollte ich von OC erst recht die Finger lassen
C Auf der einen Seite ist bei dir das Geld recht knapp und suchst nach günstigen Kühlösungen für dein System, Auf der anderen Seite willst du OC und riskiesrt eine verkürtzte Lebensdauer deiner Hardware und den Anspruch auf deine Garantie?


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Bei Furmark welche Auflösung soll ich auswählen ? Die höchste von mein Monitor ? Und MSAA was soll ich da auswählen. Dann gibt es noch  Furmark 1.7.0 Mode,Post FX,Displacement mapping und Xtreme burning mode. Was soll ich da auswählen und was bringt das ?


----------



## meratheus (20. Juni 2010)

Deine VGA ist doch schon ein klein wenig OC vom Werk aus, oder ist das eine andere VGA?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (20. Juni 2010)

Kevaldo schrieb:


> Crysis besitze ich ja nicht aber bei der Demo kann ich das ja auch testen oder ?


Ja, das geht natürlich. Besorg dir am besten das Crysis Benchmark Tool und lass ein paar Runs mit sehr hohen Einstellungen durchlaufen. Mit GPU-Z kannst du auch dort die Temperaturen und andere Werte loggen.


----------



## Kevaldo (20. Juni 2010)

Ich will nur übertakten für ein paar Test und das vielleicht wenn später mal ein Spiel nicht läuft. Also jetzt ist ja alles super. Ist halt pure neugier .
Naja 15mhz übertaktung ist ja nicht wirklich viel ( also bei der Turbovariante ) und von 1200 auf 1250 glaube ich.


----------



## meratheus (20. Juni 2010)

Nun dann solltest du besser diesen Link nutzen, lesen und wenn nötig dort Fragen stellen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/21


----------

